# Toronto IBS Group Meeting - January 31



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This a reminder that the next Toronto IBS Self Help Group meeting is scheduled for Thursday January 31 at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, 7:00-8:00pm.If anyone has any questions please contact me at 416-932-3311 or via email at ibs###ibsgroup.org .Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Despite the winter like conditions in Toronto, the meeting will be happening tonight as planned.Jeff


----------

